#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  API MPMS Chap. 18 - Custody Transfer

## sambun

Dear all,
Help ! Help ! Help ! Anybody could upload API MPMS Chap. 18 - "Custody Transfer" ?


Thanks !See More: API MPMS Chap. 18 - Custody Transfer

----------


## faizol

> Dear all,
> Help ! Help ! Help ! Anybody could upload API MPMS Chap. 18 - "Custody Transfer" ?
> Thanks !



Dear Sambun,

I only have API MPMS Chap 18.1. please provide your email. My email is faizol@mset.com.my

Thank you. :Big Grin:

----------


## johannes18

Dear all,
I need the API MPMS Chap. 18 
Thanks !

My email is johannes.hidalgo@tasami.com or kory18p@hotmail.com

----------


## shankarmathur

Dear Faizol

I also need MPMS Chapter 18. My email is 

mathur.shankar#gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## faizol

> Dear Faizol
> 
> I also need MPMS Chapter 18. My email is 
> 
> mathur.shankar#gmail.com
> 
> Thanks



Dear Friend,

Can't send email to your address. :Confused:

----------


## shankarmathur

Sorry Sir

My email id is mathur.shankar@gmail.com

----------


## basoo84

can anybody share the same,
Thanks in advance

----------


## ngovankhoi

ngovankhoi@gmail.com


Please send me 1! Thank you!

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 18.1 Custody Transfer 4/1997 (R 3/2002) - Measurement Procedures for Crude Oil Gathered From Small Tanks by Truck
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------

